# Betta Logs - Are they really safe for bettas?



## visiting.alien (May 10, 2020)

Hi there! I wanted to discuss the topic of betta logs as I just recently bought one and had to return it. I bought mine from PetSmart and rinsed it off really well with warm water when I got home. As I was rinsing it I noticed that there was a ton of black stuff flaking off of it from the inside of the log. I decided to put it in the tank anyways after I decided I had rinsed enough of it off. After about only five minutes of floating in the tank, I had opened the lid to move it to a better spot and was greeted with a HIGHLY unpleasant chemical odor. Like the smell of it was SO strong I could smell it hovering 2 feet above the tank. I took it out immediately and returned it the next day.
I read some reviews on the log and other people had had the same experience as I have. It made me wonder if these are really safe for bettas since they have such a strong chemical odor and if the cause of the smell was leeching into the tank water. 
Does anyone else have any opinions on this? Or, if you do still have a betta log and haven't had these problems, where did you get yours from?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Is the Betta log a name brand or a knock off?

You can make the same thing by rolling craft mesh into a like-sized tube. Seal with silicon or tie with fishing line. If you use sealant you can make the ends stick to the craft mesh so there are no jagged edges.


----------



## visiting.alien (May 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Is the Betta log a name brand or a knock off?
> 
> You can make the same thing by rolling craft mesh into a like-sized tube. Seal with silicon or tie with fishing line. If you use sealant you can make the ends stick to the craft mesh so there are no jagged edges.


It was definitely the name-brand Zoo Med betta log. I haven't looked into making my own before though. I might have to try that because my betta loved the log when I put it in the tank. I was almost sad to have to take it out.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It's interesting because some members report that horrid smell from Zoo Med and others don't. May be a difference in paint at varying manufacturing plants.


----------



## visiting.alien (May 10, 2020)

I really don't understand it myself, but I don't want to waste money again to see if that was one of the only bad ones PetSmart had.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I have two and haven’t notice a smell. They are expensive for what they are but my two like them


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I have 4 Betta Logs and 1 Aquarium Log Size S from this brand and not noticed anything unusual.
I‘ve bought them from different sources and at various times.


----------



## Airie27 (Dec 11, 2020)

My betta log had the paint chipping. So I had to return it


----------



## RedsYNWA (Feb 20, 2021)

I got mine from amazon ive noticed the underneath has turned a pure black colour but nothing rubs off when i wash it.Not that my Betta uses it much it swims through it occasionally but it's an deed extra for the tank i was hoping my Betta would use it more though.


----------

